# Alligator Skull Maceration Help......



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have been macerating a gator skull for over 2 weeks now and I cannot get the dark membrane out of the sinus. The entire skull is white and ready to go but it shows some dark colors through the top piece of the skull. The dark color is a black membrane that is inside the sinus cavity that is showing 0 signs of rotting.

Also, I wasn't prepared for the skull to be so brittle. After soaking for just a few days the skull(s) started to fall apart at the suture joints. Now I have a freaking puzzle to put back together! 

I would rather do 10 deer heads to 1 gator skull!! :laughing:


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Call Chad Cherry!!!!


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You shouldn't macerate then talk about it on a fishing forum. 

I feel your pain, did a gator skull last year. It's still in the freezer, just can't stand the thought of dealing with it again.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

espo16 said:


> Call Chad Cherry!!!!


This^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^Beatles MAN.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks Espo!

Although I have a skull business, I am willing to help anyone out! Especially when they ASK for help.

First, Yes I beetle, However there is NOTHING wrong with Maceration. Wait yes there is IT STINKS TO NO END!.

If Maceration is done correctly, there will be NO tissue of any sort left behind. So the dark spots could or could not be from maceration. My guess is that is has been done properly and there is no tissue left.

Next, It is NORMAL for a Gator skull to fall into MANY pieces during maceration. Yes it is a puzzle and it has to be put back together. IF you know what your doing, it's easy.

So what is the dark spots? I see them from time to time. I have to ask a question to give you a definitive answer. HOW did you whiten it. If you used a Sally Beauty Salon brush on paste, you only whitened the outer part of the bones. If you soaked in Peroxide, It needs another soak, especially depending on the % of peroxide you are using.

Get it white then put it back together. Another HINT: It is easier to get the suture joints to FIT back together when there wet (Soak for and hour WET) However they will fit together dry also.

I hope I have been helpful, and if this is your FIRST & LAST Gator Skull. I will take the rest of them off your hands. Feel free to call, as I can assist more over the phone!

Picture below may help


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

hjorgan said:


> You shouldn't macerate then talk about it on a fishing forum.


That almost made me wet my pants!!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

bchadcherry said:


> Thanks Espo!
> 
> Although I have a skull business, I am willing to help anyone out! Especially when they ASK for help.
> 
> ...


Thanks very much. I pulled it out last night and washed it gently with some water and all of that tissue was trying to leach out the holes in the top of the skull. The water easily washed it all out and it came out pretty nice.

I degreased it by putting it in a cooler with water, dawn dish soap, and a little bit of ammonia, with an aquarium heater. Looking at it again, i think it needs another week or so degreasing because the rear of the head has some yellowing or dark spots to it.

Thank you very much for the picture. That will be a huge help when putting this puzzle back together.

Thanks again!!


----------



## oysterman (Jan 23, 2012)

Edit


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

Your teeth will be the next challenge. I pull mine and keep them in order so they go back the same way they come out. Let me know if I need to provide teeth pics. It wouldn't be perfect, just a reference.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Chad

My next one is going to you!

This is a heck of a lot of work! I got it mostly put back together but I'm pulling my hair out on the teeth. You were dead on about the soaking the bone to fit the sutures together. It's next to impossible to do that dry.

Thanks again.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I was finally able to get him back together. I'm pleased overall wi the way it turned out.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good


----------

